# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  τροποι για να φαμε την βρωμη...

## weedlover

γεια σε ολους...ολοι ξερουμε οτι η βρωμη δεν τρωγεται με τιποτα,ξερεις κανεις καμια συνταγη που να τρωγεται για πρωινο? το μονο που βρηκα ειναι με μπανανα ..!

----------


## jam

την κανεις σκονη στο πλεντερ , την βαζεις σε μεγαλο δοχειο και μετρας ποσοτητες κτλ σε σκουπς και βαζεις στο σχεικ σου  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ArgoSixna

ζεσταινεις νερο ή γαλα και την "μαγειρευεις" .
μπανανα κανελα και ετοιμος

αυγα+βρωμη μπορεις να φτιαξεις κρεπες/βαφλες

----------


## NikosSav

Αυτό που κάνω την τελευταία βδομάδα και πραγματικά την απολαμβάνω είναι το εξής.

Σε ένα βαθύ "τηγάνι" βάζω βρώμη 60γρ , πρωτείνη , 1 κγ φυστικοβούτυρο και γάλα ελάχιστο.
Και το ζεσταίνω ανακατεύοντας για 3-4 λεπτά. Μπορεις να το βάλεις και σε φούρνο μικροκυμάτων λογικά , απλά εγώ δεν έχω..

Το μείγμα γίνεται λίγο παχύ αλλά έτσι μου αρέσει περισσότερο. Πραγματικά καλύτερο από ότι άλλο έχω δοκιμάσει(σε μπολ με γάλα ζεστό ή κρύο , πιτάκι , με κανέλα , και γω δεν θυμάμαι τι...)

----------


## sTeLaKoS

ΣΥΝΤΑΓΕς ΜΕ ΒΡΩΜΗ ΒΥ GYM
βρωμή Αλλιώς (Με δικές μου συνταγές)
βρώμη είδη και συνταγές

*Σ**ε μισό λεπτό μέσω της Αναζήτησης βρήκα 3 τόπικ με συνταγές βρώμης. 
**Χρησιμοποίησε τη** και μην ανοίγεις νέο τόπικ για ψύλλου πήδημα, διαφορετικά όσα ανοίγεις και παρόμοια τους υπάρχουν ήδη στο φόρουμ θα κλειδώνονται άμεσα ή θα διαγράφονται.*

----------


## weedlover

> Αυτό που κάνω την τελευταία βδομάδα και πραγματικά την απολαμβάνω είναι το εξής.
> 
> Σε ένα βαθύ "τηγάνι" βάζω βρώμη 60γρ , πρωτείνη , 1 κγ φυστικοβούτυρο και γάλα ελάχιστο.
> Και το ζεσταίνω ανακατεύοντας για 3-4 λεπτά. Μπορεις να το βάλεις και σε φούρνο μικροκυμάτων λογικά , απλά εγώ δεν έχω..
> 
> Το μείγμα γίνεται λίγο παχύ αλλά έτσι μου αρέσει περισσότερο. Πραγματικά καλύτερο από ότι άλλο έχω δοκιμάσει(σε μπολ με γάλα ζεστό ή κρύο , πιτάκι , με κανέλα , και γω δεν θυμάμαι τι...)


σε ευχαριστω φιλε θα το δοκιμασω με φυστικοβουτυρο πρωτεινη δν εχω μ εχει τελειωσει :/ θα βαλω μεσα γαλα λιγο φυστικοβουτυρο μελι και κανελα

----------


## weedlover

> ΣΥΝΤΑΓΕς ΜΕ ΒΡΩΜΗ ΒΥ GYM
> βρωμή Αλλιώς (Με δικές μου συνταγές)
> βρώμη είδη και συνταγές
> 
> *Σ**ε μισό λεπτό μέσω της Αναζήτησης βρήκα 3 τόπικ με συνταγές βρώμης. 
> **Χρησιμοποίησε τη** και μην ανοίγεις νέο τόπικ για ψύλλου πήδημα, διαφορετικά όσα ανοίγεις και παρόμοια τους υπάρχουν ήδη στο φόρουμ θα κλειδώνονται άμεσα ή θα διαγράφονται.*


ωππ σορρυ ειχα πατησει και δεν βρηκα απολυτος τιποτα,σε ευχαριστω  :01. Smile:

----------


## MUSKLGEORGE

> Αυτό που κάνω την τελευταία βδομάδα και πραγματικά την απολαμβάνω είναι το εξής.
> 
> Σε ένα βαθύ "τηγάνι" βάζω βρώμη 60γρ , πρωτείνη , 1 κγ φυστικοβούτυρο και γάλα ελάχιστο.
> Και το ζεσταίνω ανακατεύοντας για 3-4 λεπτά. Μπορεις να το βάλεις και σε φούρνο μικροκυμάτων λογικά , απλά εγώ δεν έχω..
> 
> Το μείγμα γίνεται λίγο παχύ αλλά έτσι μου αρέσει περισσότερο. Πραγματικά καλύτερο από ότι άλλο έχω δοκιμάσει(σε μπολ με γάλα ζεστό ή κρύο , πιτάκι , με κανέλα , και γω δεν θυμάμαι τι...)


δοκιμασε και το αλλο,
χτυπα τη βρωμη σε μπλεντερ,αναμειψε την με την πρωτεινη,χτυπα 2-3 ασπραδια ξεχωριστα μεχρι να γινουν μαρεγκα και προσθεσε τα στο μειγμα της βρωμης.ριχτα στο τηγανι για 2-3 λεπτα.εχεις μια κρεπα στην οποια μπορεις να βαλεις απο πανω το φυστικοβουτυρο ή μελι.

----------


## jam

> δοκιμασε και το αλλο,
> χτυπα τη βρωμη σε μπλεντερ,αναμειψε την με την πρωτεινη,χτυπα 2-3 ασπραδια ξεχωριστα μεχρι να γινουν μαρεγκα και προσθεσε τα στο μειγμα της βρωμης.ριχτα στο τηγανι για 2-3 λεπτα.εχεις μια κρεπα στην οποια μπορεις να βαλεις απο πανω το φυστικοβουτυρο ή μελι.


το ιδιο κανω σε φουρνο μικροκυματων 2-3 λεπτακια και ειναι τρελλαα , και για γραμμωσση που κανω με κραταει καλα το γευματακι αυτο το πρωι  :01. Mr. Green: 
*σημειωση συνηθιζω βαζω στην ακρη του κουταλιου και λιγη νουτελλα και το κανει ακομη πιο νοστιμο  :08. Turtle:

----------


## NikosSav

> δοκιμασε και το αλλο,
> χτυπα τη βρωμη σε μπλεντερ,αναμειψε την με την πρωτεινη,χτυπα 2-3 ασπραδια ξεχωριστα μεχρι να γινουν μαρεγκα και προσθεσε τα στο μειγμα της βρωμης.ριχτα στο τηγανι για 2-3 λεπτα.εχεις μια κρεπα στην οποια μπορεις να βαλεις απο πανω το φυστικοβουτυρο ή μελι.



Το έχω δοκιμάσει και αυτό φίλε . Ωραίος τρόπος και αρεστός από όλους , απλά τον έκανα καιρό και τον βαρέθηκα .Άσε που είναι και περισσότερο χρονοβόρος ..

----------


## kostas kou

παντως πρεπει να ειμαι ο μοναδικος εδω μεσα που μπορει να τρωει την βρωμη και σκετη,τωρα που θα μπω γραμμωση θα την πεινω με νερο  :02. Shock:

----------


## Tiridus

Προχθές έκανα μια φόρμα μπισκότο με βρώμη και κουβερτούρα, απλά άπαιχτη γεύση 
και αρκετά σύντομο στην παρασκευή με λίγα παραπάνω λιπαρά βέβαια,
αλλά τις άξιζε τις θερμίδες του και με το παραπάνω!  :08. Food:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

εγω πλεον τη βρώμη(αν και τώρα που θα ξεκινησω γράμμωση θα την ελαττώσω αισθητα)

την βαζω στο σέικερ (ή πρωινό ή πριν τον ύπνο) με γαλα/ή πρωτείνη ....την βρώμη την αγοράζω,την κοβω σε σκονη με τη βοηθεια του μιξερ και την αποθηκευω σε βαζα...


πολύ πιο πρακτικό και ευκολο να καταναλωθεί...

επειδή δοκίμασα και με σκέτο νερό...μου προκάλεσε πολύ φουσκωμα  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Feygatos...

Εγώ το πρωί στο μπλέντερ, 150γρ βρώμη με whey, μπανανα, λιναροσπορο, λίγο μέλι, κανέλα και γάλα, ούτε τη καταλαβαίνεις.. και δεύτερο γεύμα 100γρ βρώμης με 6 αυγα (πιτάκι βρώμης) πάλι στο μπλέντερ και μετά τηγάνι..  2 χρόνια σχεδόν κάθε μέρα έτσι είναι τα 2 πρώτα μου γεύματα.

----------


## Mikekan

130γρ βρώμη, 20γρ wheat germ, 15γρ goji berries, 1 scoop whey vanilla, banana, 300ml πλήρες γάλα! Κάθε πρωί! Μέλι!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> παντως πρεπει να ειμαι ο μοναδικος εδω μεσα που μπορει να τρωει την βρωμη και σκετη,τωρα που θα μπω γραμμωση θα την πεινω με νερο


Μπα μη νομιζεις κι αλλοι την τρωνε οπως ειναι με νερο :01. Wink:  ,μαζι με μαυρες σταφιδες κ καρυδια την κανουν πιο γευστικη κ πιο θρεπτικη.

----------


## Tiridus

Ένας καλός συνδυασμός για να κατεβάσεις ευχάριστα τη βρώμη ή τουλάχιστον 
αυτό που κάνω εγώ και με ευχαριστεί βάζοντας μεσα στο μπολ με τη βρωμη αποξηραμένα φρούτα
και ξεχωριστά προσθέτω και λίγο μέλι.  :03. Thumb up: 
Το χειρότερο που'χα πάθει μια φορά ήταν που την έβαλα μαζί με χυμό πορτοκάλι.. ΜΕΓΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ  :02. Puke:

----------


## LEGPRESS

σε σκονη μεσα στην  πρωτεινη και ονειρεμενο πρωινο....για μενα τουλαχιστον...τα 2 κιλα τα χει και προσφορα νομιζω τωρα η γνωστη αλυσιδα που ναι και χορηγος του site...

----------


## Tiridus

> σε σκονη μεσα στην  πρωτεινη και ονειρεμενο πρωινο....για μενα τουλαχιστον...τα 2 κιλα τα χει και προσφορα νομιζω τωρα η γνωστη αλυσιδα που ναι και χορηγος του site...


Μου θύμισες τις παλιές καλές ημέρες που είχαμε ρευστό που δεν το υπολογίζαμε και βάζαμε ό,τι θέλαμε μέσα - αυγά, αμύγδαλα, σταφίδες, φρούτα - σκόνη πρωτείνης, γάλατα και ιστορίες..  :08. Food:

----------


## SotosTheBoss

> 130γρ βρώμη, 20γρ wheat germ, 15γρ goji berries, 1 scoop whey vanilla, banana, 300ml πλήρες γάλα! Κάθε πρωί! Μέλι!


Τι ειναι το wheat germ ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mikekan

Σώτο δες εδώ:

https://www.jordanscereals.co.uk/pro...bran/wheatgerm

Δεν είναι ακριβώς superfood αλλά είναι πολύ θρεπτικό!

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

45 gr βρώμη, την βρέχω με νερό και βάζω μέσα μια κ.γ κακάο άγλυκο....ανακατέυω με ένα πιρούνι να πάει το κακάο παντού και να μην έχει σβώλους και για 2' στον φούρνο μικροκυμμάτων στο medium heat....

Μέχρι να γίνει η βρώμη καθαρίζω ένα πράσινο μήλο, το βάζω στο multi + 1 κ.γ κακάο + 1κ.γ κανέλλα και τα αλέθω...Μόλις βγει η βρώμη απ'τα μικροκύμματα πετάω το μήλο μέσα και ανακατέβω μέ ενα κουτάλι....

Είναι πιο νόστιμο απ'ότι ακούγεται...Βασικά μ'αρέσει πολύ ο συνδυασμός ξινό( μήλο) + πικρό (κακάο) + κανέλα που αφήνουν μια χαρακτηριστική γεύση όλα μαζί, θα έλεγα γλυκιά.... Και σε όψη μοιάζει λίγο σαν κέικ σοκολάτας...Εμένα με ευχαριστεί πολύ στην γεύση αν θέλετε δοκιμάστε το...

----------


## Galaxea

Μεγαλη αποτυχια σημερα το πρωινο, πρωτη μερα διατροφης, 70γρ βρωμης μαζι με 300ml γαλα και λιγο ταχινι τα ζεστανα για 1 λεπτο σε ενα κατσαρολακι + στο σερβιρισμα λιγη κανελα! Δεν σταματησα ομως εκει εριξα και μια μπανανα λεω για δοκιμη μεσα απο το 1/10 πηγε στο 2  :03. Thumb up: 

Μια απο τις επομενες μερες θα δοκιμασω το πιτακι... αυριο μαλλον με βλεπω με κρυο γαλα κατι σαν corn flakes

----------


## Feth

Καλα είμαι ο μοναδικος που μπορώ να φάω βρώμη με σκετο γάλα και να μην την χορταίνω?  :01. Mr. Green: 
Πάντως ενας καλος και νόστιμος συνδυασμος είναι με αμίτα μήλο αν χωράνε οι θερμιδες να τις βάλεις,, μου το πρότεινε ο metalhead από το φορουμ.
Αμιτα μήλο+βρώμη+μηλο μέσα (κοψτο μικρα κομματακια και αν θέλεις προαιρετικά αυτά τα μικρα κομματακια πασαληψέτα με φυστικοβουτυρο και έπειτα ρίξε κανέλά.. Απλά μαμάει..
Το φυστικοβουτυρο είναι τελειως προαιρετικο, και χωρις peanut butter είναι απλά απολαυστικο και κατεβαινει ευκολα η βρώμη πιστευω. :01. Smile: 
Το ποσο αμιτα θα ρίξεις είναι τελειως υποκειμενικο, και αναλόγως τι σου αρέσει, εμενα π.χ μου άρεσε πηχτό να το τρώω και καποιες φορές το έβαζακαι στην καταψυξη για κανα 15λεπτο.

----------


## Nive

> *Καλα είμαι ο μοναδικος που μπορώ να φάω βρώμη με σκετο γάλα και να μην την χορταίνω?* 
> Πάντως ενας καλος και νόστιμος συνδυασμος είναι με αμίτα μήλο αν χωράνε οι θερμιδες να τις βάλεις,, μου το πρότεινε ο metalhead από το φορουμ.
> Αμιτα μήλο+βρώμη+μηλο μέσα (κοψτο μικρα κομματακια και αν θέλεις προαιρετικά αυτά τα μικρα κομματακια πασαληψέτα με φυστικοβουτυρο και έπειτα ρίξε κανέλά.. Απλά μαμάει..
> Το φυστικοβουτυρο είναι τελειως προαιρετικο, και χωρις peanut butter είναι απλά απολαυστικο και κατεβαινει ευκολα η βρώμη πιστευω.
> Το ποσο αμιτα θα ρίξεις είναι τελειως υποκειμενικο, και αναλόγως τι σου αρέσει, εμενα π.χ μου άρεσε πηχτό να το τρώω και καποιες φορές το έβαζακαι στην καταψυξη για κανα 15λεπτο.


EIΣΑΙ!!  :08. Turtle:

----------


## LostAvenue

Εγώ βρωμη και σκέτη με νερό στο shake την έχω πιει πολλές φορές δεν έχω θέμα  :01. Smile: !! Αλλά ο συνδιασμος με το μήλο που είπε ο metal και ο Feth είναι κορυφή!!

----------


## vAnY

Εγω το βραδυ, οταν με πιανει πεινα πριν πεσω για υπνο, βαζω σε ενα γιαουρτι τοταλ 0 η 2% ενα σκουπ πρωτεινη, ενα σκουπ βρωμη , ανακατευω προσθετοντας ελαχιστο νερο , προσθετω μετα λιγα αμυγδαλα και γινεται ενα θρεπτικο και χορταστικο γευμα !  :08. Turtle:

----------


## PanosDanis

Εγω συνηθως βαζω στο μουλτι μια μπανανα, γαλα, whey,  αλεσμενη βρωμη κ ευτυχως το πινω ευχαριστα χωρις να εχω την γευση της βρωμης.

----------


## ns13

Εγω την αλεθω στο μπλεντερ μεχρι να γινει σκονη(100γρ)και την ριχνω σε 500μλ γαλα μαζι με 1 σκουπ πρωτεινη,φυστικοβουτυρο και μυρτιλλα.Αλλο πραμα!

----------


## Galaxea

2η προσπαθεια για το πιτακι σαφως πιο επιτυχιμενη σε γευση! εβαλα 50γρ βρωμη, 3 αυγα το 1 ολοκληρο, με αρκετο μελι παντα δεν με φουσκωσε τοσο οπως χθες που εβαλα 75 και 5 αυγα το 1 ολοκληρο...

Πειραματιστειτε!

----------


## goldenera

Τις παλιές καλές εποχές της καλής διατροφής έτρωγα τη βρώμη αλπά αλλά με πολύ ευχαρίστηση αφού μου άρεσε η γεύση ως εξής: έβαζα την ποσότητα βρώμης που ήθελα, ελάχιστο γάλα να μουλιάσει και να αποκτήσει την πυκνότητα που ήθελα, μια κουταλιά μέλι, μια κουταλιά ξηρούς καρπούς (ότι σας αρέσει) και κανελίτσα...πεντανόστιμο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## newweights

Ψαξτε στο google για

poridge recipes

και 

mason jar oat meal

Εχει πολλες ιδεες!

Εγω τωρα ανακαλυπτω τη βρωμη και απορω τοσα χρονια γιατι δεν την ετρωγα.

----------


## Feth

> Εγω τωρα ανακαλυπτω τη βρωμη και απορω τοσα χρονια γιατι δεν την ετρωγα.


Γιατι οι περισσοτεροι Ελληνες ως επιλογή δημητριακών διαλέγουν κάτι το οποιο θα είναι γλυκο στο στόμα τους όπως π.χ δημητριακα fitness, keloggs, βλέπουν και την λέξη fitness και σου λέει εδώ είμαστε θα φάμε κατι πολύ υγιεινο για πρωινο.. Και τα 2/3 που έχουν αυτά τα δημητριακα είναι ζάχαρη.
Η βρώμη ισως είναι ότι πιο υγιεινο μπορείς να φάς 0 ζάχαρη/χορταστική/γαμιστεροι υδατάνθρακες και προσφέρει πολλά μέταλλα/ιχνοστοιχεία.

----------


## Feth

+ότι είναι παμφθηνη  :08. Turtle:  εδώ που μένω την αγοράζω 1 ευρώ το μισο κιλο, αν ανοίξεις τον καταψηκτη μου θα τον βρείς γεματο βρώμη λολ

----------


## bocanegra180

Μόλις έφτιαξα ένα γεύμα βρώμης. Σε ένα κατσαρολακι μαγείρεψα γάλα , βρώμη , μέλι και κανέλα για περίπου 8 λεπτά. Το άφησα να παγώσει λίγο σε ένα γυάλινο πριν το φάω. Μπορώ να πω ότι τρώγεται ευχάριστα. Το στάνταρ γεύμα μου κάθε ημέρα είναι πριν κοιμηθώ γιαούρτι 2% με βρώμη κανέλα μέλι και σταφίδες το οποίο πριν το φάω το βάζω για 10 λεπτά στο ψυγείο. Επίσης φτιάχνω μπιφτέκια βρώμης(αντί για ψωμί ή φρυγανιά βάζω βρώμη) και ομελέτα . Στην ομελέτα σε ένα γυάλινο πιρέξ βάζω 8 έως 10 ολόκληρα αβγά , γραβιέρα , φέτα , πιπεριές και μανιτάρια και το βάζω στο φούρνο. Πολύ γευστικά όλα. Επίσης φτιάχνω μπισκότα βρώμης με μαύρο αλεύρι , βρώμη , μέλι , κανέλα , ταχίνι , ελαιόλαδο , φυσικό χυμό πορτοκάλι , ξύσμα από πορτοκαλί, χαρουπόμελο , πετιμέζι και αλεσμένα αμυγδαλα και καρύδια . Αρκετά γευστικά , ανάλογα φυσικά με το πόσο μέλι βάζω.

----------


## Nikos Korobos

130ml γάλα αμυγδάλου
50γρ. βρώμης 
(λίγο ζέσταμα να μαλακώσει η βρώμη)
1κουτ. του γλυκού ταχίνι ολικής
1κουτ. μέλι
μια μικρή μπανάνα (φέτες)
κανέλα
σκέτο κακάο η πρωτείνη καθαρή (κατ.προτίμηση πολλών πηγών)

και είναι έτοιμο !!! και γευστικότατο !!!


αν δεν θέλετε πρωτείνη σε σκόνη βράστε 3-4 ασπράδια και φάτε ξεχωριστά !!! good luck 


 :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Makros24

Εδώ κ αρκετό καιρό την έχω κόψει απο το πρωινό μου ωστόσο όταν την έπαιρνα (συνήθως ως δεκατιανό δλδ 2ο γεύμα) έβαζα μέσα σε ένα σέικερ ένα σκούπ κ 5 γεμάτες κουταλίες σούπας βρώμη κ με νεράκι την κατέβαζα .... Τώρα είναι το pre workout meal μου δλδ το τελευταίο πρίν την προπόνηση , στο μίξερ 5 κουταλίες βρώμη , 300 μλ γαλα, μια μπανάνα , μισό πράσινο μήλο κ 1 σκούπ πρωτείνη .... Ίσως να φαίνεται λίγο φουσκωμένο αλλά σε γεμίζει ενέργεια  :01. Wink:

----------


## Mimis26

Αυτό που περιγράφετε ως ρόφημα, πιο πολύ σαν κουρκούτι το φαντάζομαι, σαν φρουτόκρεμα. Θελω να πω αν βάλεις βρώμη/ μπανάνες/ μέλια, αμυγδαλα κλπ θα χυλώσει δε θα γίνει ρευστό για να το πιείς.
Από την άλλη αν κάποιον τον διευκολύνει να τα τρώει έτσι τα φαγητά του, εμένα μου φαίνεται πως τα χαλάς αν τα αναμιγνύεις όλα στο μίξερ, χαλάς την υφή του κάθε συστατικού κ τις γεύσεις.
Δεν ήμουν ποτέ φαν του all in one, τρώω μπανάνα με το πρωινό μου, κουάκερ με γάλα, αμύγδαλα σαν σνακ. Μελι τρώω αν έχω αεροβική έντονη μια μέρα κ χρειάζομαι λιγη ενέργεια παραπάνω. Όλα ξεχωριστα μεταξύ τους

----------


## aris1994

εγώ την συνδυάζω με γάλα,κανέλα,φιστίκια αράπικα και 1,5 κουταλιά μέλι και την τρώω πολύ εύκολα...έχω μαζί και δύο αυγά ολόκληρα και είμαι μια χαρά!

μια άλλη λύση όπως νομίζω είπαν και οι προηγούμενοι είναι να ανακατέψεις αυγά με βρώμη και να κάνεις κάτι σαν ομελέτα-βάφλα.Βάζεις από πάνω και λίγο μέλι και γίνεται super...

----------


## Xaris Xondroudakhs

> Εγώ το πρωί στο μπλέντερ, 150γρ βρώμη με whey, μπανανα, λιναροσπορο, λίγο μέλι, κανέλα και γάλα, ούτε τη καταλαβαίνεις.. και δεύτερο γεύμα 100γρ βρώμης με 6 αυγα (πιτάκι βρώμης) πάλι στο μπλέντερ και μετά τηγάνι..  2 χρόνια σχεδόν κάθε μέρα έτσι είναι τα 2 πρώτα μου γεύματα.


+1000  :03. Clap:

----------

